# Ultimate Boot CD for Windows 7



## vane0326 (May 8, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Ultimate Boot Cd for XP, it will run XP on Ram. It works great.

But I would like to know where to find one for Windows 7 that will run on ram as well.

Does anyone knows where I could find one or purchase?

Thanks,

Devin C.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The ultimate boot cd newest version can be found here.
http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
It is operating system independent as it is a live cd system.
You can download the image for free and burn it to CD or
probably have a CD mailed for a small fee.
The download link is on the left side of the page.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Are you talking about the Ultimate Boot CD, or a BartPE/WinPE/UBCD4Windows type disk that boots into a Mini version of XP?

There is no equivalent Live DVD for Win 7 (that I know of anyway).
You can create a repair disk that gives you access to the Command Prompt and some additional repair options (System Restore, Restoring an image from a System Image backup, Memory diagnostics, Startup Repair).
Click Start, type *recdisc.exe* and press Enter.


----------



## vane0326 (May 8, 2006)

TheOutcaste said:


> Are you talking about the Ultimate Boot CD, or a BartPE/WinPE/UBCD4Windows type disk that boots into a Mini version of XP?
> 
> There is no equivalent Live DVD for Win 7 (that I know of anyway).
> You can create a repair disk that gives you access to the Command Prompt and some additional repair options (System Restore, Restoring an image from a System Image backup, Memory diagnostics, Startup Repair).
> Click Start, type *recdisc.exe* and press Enter.


Yes that's exactly what I'm looking for a mini Windows 7.

Too bad there's no version of the sort.

Thanks anyways!


----------

